# Garage Build Ideas



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm soon to be moving in to my first proper home (It has a garage) and as you can imagine, I plan to turn it into a man cave. But I need ideas, so please stick up pictures below of yours. It's only a single garage so space saving ideas, shelving etc would be great. 

I'm hoping to board to ceiling up to to add some storage above, any pictures of yours would be great.

Thanks all, 

Dan 
WP


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't think I'd sleep with those boxes above my car ^^^ but I'm sure they are safer than they look


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I like that idea. :thumb:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Brilliant idea, thank you. I haven't an inch of spare space on my garage walls, and the rafters have hundreds of bits and bobs hanging from them.

One example is I hook two or three old chest freezer baskets, each on two hooks in the side of a rafter, it's amazing how much they hold. Looks nothing like as good as the sliding boxes, but has the advantage that each basket is accessible without shifting others.


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Gheezer said:


> I agree that to get to the centre boxes you need to slide others out but I can slide from the back also so it isn't really that much of a pain. Also I focus the least used stuff Christmas decs etc) in the centre boxes and the vital items to the front.
> 
> The cost for this was less than 50 quid for materials and the rest was for tea and biscuits for my mate with a table saw.


Mate they look great something I'm seriously considering, I have thought about building an office in my back garden (posh shed) to keep the garage empty other then the car and essential detailing supplies. I parked infront of the garage for the first time today (was stalking the house) and the opening seems pretty narrow, I'm hoping when I have a roller door installed they can open it up a few cm. As you can tell I'm very excited about this, if designed it in my head a million times. I have also looked at pretty much every garage build on this site 😆😩 and plan to do my own for sure


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

been on pinterest at all? search garage storage ideas on there theres some cracking ideas. i just couldnt trust it over me car nor taking a box out or putting one back one slip and its going to dent plus ia ya need the box at the back its car out boxes out only to find its not in there 

you have a lot of stuf going on in there too my worst nightmare  not too mention the bike handles near the doors should they fall


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha, i struggle with my golf and other halfs corsa which now sits on the drive and her halve of the garage is a gym


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm planning a couple of these for my garage.


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Right I'm planning to create a small loft space in the garage, I'm a total novice my plan is to plasterboard the lower rafters, the fit in the insulation then apply a type of chipboard to this. Is this correct?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

What's the purpose of the insulation? To keep the garage warm and the loft cold?

I would take some advice from a proper DIY forum on rafter sizes and loading. They wont originally have been designed for the added load, this does not mean they're unsuitable, but something you should consider!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i've got some loft boards on the rafters but i'vekept them as close to the walls as possible rather than in the middle where its most unsupported, i've also not even attempted to put anything heavy on them with the car sitting underneath it.


----------



## TWPDAN (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, not planning on putting much weight on them to be honest its more to make the garage look neat and warm.


----------

